# Why isn't my kribensis pairing?



## ilovefishies (Mar 28, 2011)

It's been almost a month since I had these kribensis (5) - 3 female,2 males in my 50gallon tank, but I find that they are not pairing what so ever, they always swim away from eachother - especially the males, once they see the females, the females chases the males away and sometimes nips them. The males will swim away once they see the female. The females always chases each other yet, so far there has been no major damage but Im just very frusturated... i heard they are one of the easiest fish to breed. I've got many pots and hiding spots but nothing's happening. Is it because the male's aren't mature enough? I took pictures but i don't know how to post it on this forum


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A month isn't a long period of time, it can take much longer. Are the fish mature?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

How is the tank setup? What is your water like? Is it a community tank or species tank? And as *Fogelhund* asked, are the fish mature?

There are many variables that may help or hinder fish from pairing up and spawning.


----------



## ilovefishies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes they are mature, the only fish in there are the kribs, the kribs are around...2-3inches


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What type of water are they being kept in? PH, GH & KH. If you are not sure, you can take some water from your tank to a LFS to test. Write down what they tell you, and then post the values on here. You might have them in water they do not like.

How is the tank aquascaped? What is the substrate? Is the tank setup with rocky caves, etc like many rift lake tanks are set up. Or is planted, with driftwood etc.

Have you got photos of the tank and fish. You not giving us very much information at all. The more information you provide us, the better we can help you.


----------



## ilovefishies (Mar 28, 2011)

Um thanks for your help! 2 of my kribs paired up finally! Weirdest part is that the male is smaller than the female but they still stay together and attack other kribs lol. Anyways, I removed the other kribs to 2 of my 15 gallons and those 2 are just flirting with eachother! Thanks


----------

